# Bilder mit Logo versehen



## Xcurse (23. September 2002)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe so ca. 1000 Bilder und möchte die alle mit einem kleinen Logo versehen.
Weiß einer wie das geht? Kann man das mit dem Automatisieren von Photoshop 7 machen oder sind da andere Programme besser geeignet??

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. September 2002)

Es gab einma einen "Ähnlichen" Thread vor einiger Zeit , wo Mod und Photoshop-Gott (oder sowas ähliches)* Mythos007 *, ne nette Aktion gebastelt und gepostet hat, danach solltest Du mal , weil das sollte Dein Problem beheben.

N.S.: Habe mal die Suche und meine Abos bemüht, konnte aber leider nicht fündig werden, aber die Aktion habe ich glaube ich irgendwo noch.

[Edit] Nun doch gefunden hat, kam nur auf die Kombination der Suchworte ( auf die es nicht einfach zu kommen ist - siehe Link ) *lol*

Hier ist der Link:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14752&highlight=TShirt+AND+Adresse

[/Edit]


----------



## Xcurse (24. September 2002)

Danke, genau das hatte ich auch gefunden.
Aber irgendwie ist das nicht ganz das richtige. Ich habe jetzt selber eine Aktion erstellt die auch fast funktioniert. Ich habe nur das Problem das der nicht das makierte Logo in das Bild einfügt sondern das gleiche Bild noch mal so das es doppelt da ist.


Der sagt immer "Das Objekt nächstes Dokument ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Xcurse (24. September 2002)

Ahh, jetzt geht es. Hatte einen kleinen Fehler gemacht 

Hab da aber mal eine andere Frage. Das Logo soll immer in die linke obere Ecke. Mit den Prozentwerten ahbe ich das jetzt halbwegs geschaft das das Logo dort ungefähr eingefügt wird (auch wenn das Bild ein bißchen größer ist). 

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob man einen Fixpunkt setzen kann so das das Logo immer genau Links oben plaziert wird, egal wie groß das Bild ist?


----------



## Mythos007 (24. September 2002)

@ Webcutdirektor Danke für die Blumen 

@ Xcurse


 Aktion laden
 "F12" drücken
 Anweisungen befolgen
 entspannen

Bei fragen mail an Mythos007@tutorials.de

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Xcurse (24. September 2002)

Ahh so geht das also. Leider bringen mir vorgefertigte Aktionen nicht so viel da ich das selber können möchte um später andere Probleme selbstständig zu lösen.

ALso ich hab es geschnallt das es mit dem Ausrichten funktioniert bloß wenn ich die Grafik ausrichte dann zeichnet der das nicht auf 
 

Was mache ich falsch???

Achja, ICh richte die Grafik über das Verschieb-Werkzeug (die kleinen Ausrichtoptionen) aus


----------



## Mythos007 (24. September 2002)

Du musst die Menüpunkte benutzen - die Mausklicks auf die
Ausrichten-symbole werden nicht mit aufgezeichnet ...


----------



## Xcurse (24. September 2002)

Vielen Dank,

Jetzt geht das


----------

